# bollywood song lyrics with meanings



## iinfi (May 4, 2008)

is there any site which givs the lyrics of bollywood songs along with the word to  word meanings.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 4, 2008)

why do u need meanings yaar? hindi is easy enuf na?


----------



## iinfi (May 5, 2008)

not for me yaar .... i need it for someone else


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2008)

None I guess.Mostly they have assorted lyrics but meanings are rarely attached.BTW do you mean it's direct hindi translation or any other language? I didn't get exactly what aspect of 'meaning' are you refering to.


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2008)

english translation


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 6, 2008)

English translation of hindi movie songs.
*www.bollywoodlyrics.com/categories/english.asp


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2008)

Do most Bollywood songs *have* any meaning???


----------



## blackpearl (May 6, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Do most Bollywood songs *have* any meaning???



Right. Just ignore the meaning. they are all nonsesne.


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2008)

thank you ....


----------

